# pimp up your garage guys



## extreme-detail (Nov 7, 2005)

have a look on this website guys

http://www.garageinteriordesign.co.uk


----------



## a1diamond (Apr 2, 2012)

Fantastic Website but cheap it aint, but you get what you pay for, very interested in the resin floor for my studio


----------



## jlw41 (Jun 5, 2011)

Cheers for the link :thumb:


----------



## Stevesuds (Jun 11, 2012)

Inspiring but not affordable for me


----------



## NeilG40 (Jan 1, 2009)

I remember seeing the duratec stuff years ago at the autosport show, the guy I was speaking to demonstrated how strong the drawers were by opening one and sitting on it.


----------



## Kriminal (Jan 11, 2007)

Phwoar!!! :argie:


----------



## GTISnoopy (Jul 16, 2011)

I'd love to use them but sadly I would need a lottery win to be able to house all my tools at my home garage never mind my unit. I'll stick with my plan for the home garage of Stanley cabinets, halfords pro tool chests, and many wickes tool boxes + keep saving for the ecotile or similar flooring.

The dura stuff is great but just way out my price range for the quantity id need sadly.


----------



## Dan_Mol (Jul 3, 2012)

How much roughly does the epoxy resin flooring cost? Anyone used them.


----------



## a1diamond (Apr 2, 2012)

Dan_Mol said:


> How much roughly does the epoxy resin flooring cost? Anyone used them.


Just been quoted £55.00 square metre:doublesho


----------



## Dan_Mol (Jul 3, 2012)

That's that out question, boss is getting it put down in his new build house. I need to ask him the company again he just said "it wasn't that bad" price wise but his not bad could be my ****ing expensive.

I know I said about floor tiles and worked out cheaper. Will find out.

I've e-mailed them for a quote on mine but at £55pm I'll just be using grey floor paint.

:doublesho


----------



## Dan_Mol (Jul 3, 2012)

Price from £30pm to £60pm

Wish I could afford it but no chance.


----------



## tom_ (Oct 4, 2012)

One day maybe... If I win the lottery


----------



## MonkeyP (Jul 7, 2012)

:doublesho Ouch!

think im going to etch the floor and just paint over it with normal floor paint. will cost me £55 for entire garage with some change to spare!


----------



## JB052 (Mar 22, 2008)

Dura had a stand at Silverstone last year, excellent kit and when I win the lottery....


----------



## andyr34 (Jan 17, 2006)

Lots of cheaper options for self levelling 2 part floor paint, we just did a garage 8x6m, primer, then 2 part self-levelling floor paint, less than £80 for paint from wholesaler - let me check the details and I'll put them up.


----------



## talisman (Nov 20, 2006)

Really lucky to be a dura owner, brought when times where good!......would think twice now before spending the hard earned...great product just a tad expensive.


----------



## Dan_Mol (Jul 3, 2012)

andyr34 said:


> Lots of cheaper options for self levelling 2 part floor paint, we just did a garage 8x6m, primer, then 2 part self-levelling floor paint, less than £80 for paint from wholesaler - let me check the details and I'll put them up.


Info would be appreciated, any pics of the process?


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Need a garage to start with for me...:lol:

Well a garage to take a car and access to the garage....:lol:


----------

